# Solved: Microphone not working.



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,

My microphone has been working fine these last few weeks, but recently, it's just stopped working. Whenever I restart the computer, the SOUNDMAX control panel 5.2 detects the microphone and asks me what it is, I select Microphone, and it tells me that it's setup and working. I try using audacity, and it doesn't work. I've also tried looking in the control panel under sounds and audio devices, and everything looks good. The appropriate drivers are selected, etc. Is there a new version of the control panel maybe that fixes this problem? The speakers work just fine.

Here is the voice box just to confirm I have everything right, microphone sound is up and everything...










I have also tried 2 mics, and neither work.

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATIED!

*Edit:* I have also uninstalled and reinstalled audio drivers, no luck. 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bump! I really need to get this fixed!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bump!!! Nobody [email protected]


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, so i think the port in the back of the motherboard was faulty because I used the ports on the front of the case and they work perfectly...


----------

